# non renewal notice



## jijo

I have joined in trading company in 2011, limited contract. My visa will expired in july 2013. I have a plan to resign my job. so I need to know, my labour card expires in 16 july 2013 and my passport visa experies in 24 july 2013, according to which date I will give my resignation. plzzzz help...............


----------



## RoshanMV

Since you have to give 30 days notice period, it is advisable for you to tender your resignation letter with mention of the 30 days notice period by 15th June 2013.

All the best5 for your new job.


----------



## jijo

here in my passport visa it was experied on 24th july- 2013. kindly clarify.......


----------



## AlexDhabi

It depends on your contract and is not related to your visa.


----------



## jijo

thanks all


----------



## uae worker

Dear Mr. Deepak,

How are you.

I dont want to renew my 2 contract at the company and I started my work of the 27th of december 2013 and want to end it of the 31st of december 2015. But my labor contract was applied of march 2014 after my 3 months probation.

"If i give 1 month notice this november 2015 for non renewal letter which says that I completed two according the "start date of work" will it be ok and get my 2-way ticket"

I have proof of salary which starts my pay january 2014 and offer letter with date of january 2, 2014 - saying 2 year contract and 2-way ticket.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Lessur27

Hi,
I would like to pass non renewal letter to my company as I don't want to renew anymore due for some reasons. I'm confused when is the best time to give the letter and till which date I should to stop working with them. I'm on limited contract which will end on 23/11/2016, labour card will expired on 20/11/2016 and as per my visa it will expire on 2016/12/09. 
Your immediate feedback will be highly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------

